# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  par pitanja vezano za pp

## frka20

Definitivno sam odlučila za bebicu koju čekamo koristiti PP: čitala sam o
njima i čini mi se da se najviše koriste fitted PP,imaju drukere i podesive su
od rođenja pa nadalje.
e sad,ono što me malo buni - znači,uz takve pelene uvijek moram koristiti i
one zaštitne gaćice - u biti, logika - ako ne koristim - postoji mogućnost da
promoče na npr. madrac? :Embarassed: 
kako funkcioniraju ti neki ulošci koji se umeću u pp, služi li to doslovce samo
za bolje upijanje urina i može li i bez tih uložaka...u biti,koja je njihova svrha? :Embarassed: 
kako funkcionira široko povijanje uz pp?? mislim na one tetra pelene u kombinaciji sa švedskom?
oni biorazgradivi papirići koji se umeću u pp, gdje se mogu nabaviti?
kakva je praksa kad koristite pp po noći, koristite li one "sve u 1" pp ,kad takve uopće koristite?? :Embarassed: 

puno hvala na svim odgovorima!!!!!

----------


## puntica

uz platnene koristiš zaštitne, uvijek, osim ako ne želiš da ti je dijete u mokrom bodiju  :Smile: 
ulošci...hmmm. ovisi o vrsti pelene. neke obavezno idu s uloškom (npr. poketice, uložak moraš staviti u džep) a za druge nije potreban (većina drugih pelena). po noći ga možeš staviti tako da si sigurna da pelena neće promočiti ako je ne mijenjaš cijelu noć)
široko povijanje se i onako više ne preporučuje, osim ako dijete ima neke probleme. ja nisam široko povijala ni prvu ni drugu curku. a u platnenim pelenama su im nožice i onako dovoljno na široko (pa se to i onako računa ko široko povijanje). nisam nikad čula da je netko široko povijao iznad platnenih?!?!
papirići se mogu nabaviti uglavnom preko raznih webshopova npr. http://minigreeny.com/
ili u dućanima (di stoje bambinomio pelene, oni imaju i te papiriće, zovu ih lineri)
ja ih ne smatram osobito korisnima i ne koristim ih

jesi proučila ovu stranicu http://www.pelene.info/upute-za-pocetnike.html

pitaj još što te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Zaštitne gaće su obavezne, platnene su pamučne, znači, kad se dijete fino ispiški, sve bi poromočilo-i robicu i madrac i mamu.  :Smile:  
Uloške uglavnom dobiješ uz platnene. Služe kao još jedan sloj da bi više toga mogle upiti, a odvojivi su od same pelene zbog bržeg sušenja. Možeš koristiti i bez uloška, ali onda postoji mogućnost da se pelena prepuni i promoči i preko zaštitne. 

Ja sam široko povijala takoda sam preko pelene i zaštine stavila jednu tetru i švedsku, bude baš velika guza.  :Smile:  

Ne znam gdje u Zg ima papirića, u Rijeci ima u nekim trgovinama koje prodaju dječju opremu. 

Sve u jedan sam imala samo jednu, po noći sam koristila iste kao i po danu, ali sam birala deblje pelenice (od proizvođača koji je imao takav kroj). Sve u jedan se koriste ako želiš da ti platnena bude ista kao jednokratna- staviš jedan komad i to je to, ne stavljaš zaštitnu preko. Samo, koliko znam, brže se 'potroše' jer ta zaštitna koja je zašivena se pere svaki put kad i pelena, a ako imaš odvojeno, onda zaštitnu pereš rjeđe pa je duže uščuvana.

----------


## Mimah

Eto, puntice, sad si čula za jednu koja je povijala preko platnene.  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> Eto, puntice, sad si čula za jednu koja je povijala preko platnene.


upravo sam to pomislila kad sa čitala tvoj post  :Grin: 
n mogu si ni zamisliti kolika je to bila guza s toliko slojeva pelena. imaš koju sliku?  :Grin: 

ako smijem pitati, a smijem, zašto i morala široko povijati? ko vam je to preporučio?
bila sam prošli tjedan s malom na uzv kukića i ortoped nam je rekao da široko povijanje baš i nema smisla, jer ako imaš problema s kukićima onda ti ono nije dovoljno a ako nemaš problema onda ti nije potrebno  :Smile:

----------


## frka20

ma ja sam za prvo dijete koristila uz Pampersice i široko povijanje,tako su mi preporučili
u bolnici,al sad kadrazmislim- možda zato jer je bila samo 2500gr/45cm?? 
uglavnom,prošle su eto godine i godine...i definitivno ne želim jednokratne pelene - već PP
pa mi je bilo čudno  - kako na takvu PP još i široko povijanje? pored toga što sam vidjela slika 
bebica i bebica u tim PP i baš djeluju dosta "napuhano"

----------


## frka20

imam još jedno pitanje :
dal je bolje podešavanje na drukere ili čičak sistem? Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam na više mjesta dobila odgovor da ne treba široko povijanje kada se koriste pp.

----------


## alkemicar

> imam još jedno pitanje :
> dal je bolje podešavanje na drukere ili čičak sistem? Kakva su vaša iskustva?


ja sam naručila pola pola
čičak s vremenom popusti, slabije hvata uslijed dugo korištenja i pranja
opet, kad je dijete malo veće pa se krene okretati, čičak brže zakopčaš nego drukere
mislim da će ti to biti podijeljena, individualna mišljenja
imaju i drukeri i čičak za i protiv kod mene pa bih vjerojatno opet naručila pola pola da naručujem :D

----------


## orlica

Moje iskustvo je da se čičak sav ofuca i kad se pere zaljepi sa za druge pelene.......i tak! Uglavnom koristimo samo drukere!

----------


## orlica

Mi smo se isto široko povijali uz new born pelenice!!!

----------


## Mojca

Čičak je bučan i moju bebu razbudi u noćnom mijenjanju pelena. 
Kažu mi cure da klinci kad su malo veći, sami skinu pelene s čičkom, pa se bojim da može svašta ispasti.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ja imam i drukere i čičak ne smeta me ništ,i zapštitne imam neke na drukere i čičak, za male klince su najbolje tetre.

----------


## casa

Ja da opet uzimam uzela bih sve na čičak, jer iako se s vremenom ocufa i ne lijepi, u Rodi su mi ih zamijenili za 10 kn po peleni pa mi je to super. I puno mi je praktičniji od drukera.

----------


## S2000

Ja preferiram drukere.
Malac skida cicak. Ove koje imam na cicak redovno zaboravim zaklopiti kad idu u masinu pa izgrebu druge pelene  :Smile: 

AIO su prakticne, ali su mi puno pouzdanije ove druge s coverima. 

Papirici pomazu tek kad je kakica kompaktna, kad krene dohrana. Nezadovoljna sam bambino mio linersima, a super zadovoljna sam popolini papiricima. 
Biorazgradivi su pa mogu u wc skoljku. 

I da, naj volim split pelene, ito ako je ulozak odvojiv druckerom. To kad se rastavi brzo se susi, sto je u ovim zimskim uvjetima meni vazno
(nemam susilicu ni centralno).

Ja sam kupovala malo po malo pelene, vidjela sto pase meni, djetetu... Pa se nakupilo svakakvih  :Smile:

----------

